# Question about tsh



## ron#01busa (Jan 27, 2010)

Can a high tsh cause elevated heartbeat and skipped heartbeats?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ron#01busa said:


> Can a high tsh cause elevated heartbeat and skipped heartbeats?


Definitely a resounding yes. Hypo and hyper both cause arrhythmia, palps and irregularities of the heart.

Are you experiencing this?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I can attest to that. TSH = 6 - 21...I get heart palps, racing, slowing and skipped beats all the time. It sucks.


----------



## ron#01busa (Jan 27, 2010)

yea i just started getting them 2 weeks ago i got my thyroid panel drawn friday and the told me tsh was 14 labcorp scale. they reduced my levoxyl 3 weeks ago to 50 mcg. but friday they told me to start the 75 again. my heartbeat only skip as soon as i get out of bed and does it all day on and off, but not at night. really weird:confused0064:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ron#01busa said:


> yea i just started getting them 2 weeks ago i got my thyroid panel drawn friday and the told me tsh was 14 labcorp scale. they reduced my levoxyl 3 weeks ago to 50 mcg. but friday they told me to start the 75 again. my heartbeat only skip as soon as i get out of bed and does it all day on and off, but not at night. really weird:confused0064:


If your TSH was 14, why did they reduce your Levoxyl?? My goodness; if anything they should have bumped it up a bit to 88 mcg..

Are you feeling better on the 75 mcg. now?


----------



## ron#01busa (Jan 27, 2010)

i was on the 75 but i started having the fast heartbeat and skip beats and started feeling a little hyper so i asked to have the levoxyl dropped to 50(i guess that was my mistake) im just so tired of changing doses the being stuck by needles im back to the 75 but i didnt take the levoxyl the whole week last week cause i felt hyper, but im back as of today on the 75 but still having the heart skip issues


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ron#01busa said:


> i was on the 75 but i started having the fast heartbeat and skip beats and started feeling a little hyper so i asked to have the levoxyl dropped to 50(i guess that was my mistake) im just so tired of changing doses the being stuck by needles im back to the 75 but i didnt take the levoxyl the whole week last week cause i felt hyper, but im back as of today on the 75 but still having the heart skip issues


How are you doing today? Is the heart settling down now? I wonder if you need iron?

Low ferritin can cause this symptom also. http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## ron#01busa (Jan 27, 2010)

andros, i think you hit it on the head, got my blood results back today

rbc 5.67 range 4.10 to 5.60

mcv 79 80-98

mch 26.1 27.0-34.0

tsh 15.370 0.450 to 4.500

thyroxine 7.1 4.5 to 12.0

t3 uptake 34 24to39

free thyroxine index 2.4 1.2 to 4.9


----------



## ron#01busa (Jan 27, 2010)

had a event monitor on , cardio doc said they were pac"s doc said dont worry. i asked him why did they just start out of the blue. his responce was a thyroid issue, endo doc said its not a thyroid issue i realllllllllllllllly confused:confused0064:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

PAC's are premature atrial contractions. That means, simply, the atria are contracting before they are "supposed" to. That could mean that they are contracting and the ventricles aren't "ready" for them to. That TSH is way off. Most definitely can cause arrythmias. I'd talk to your endo again!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ron#01busa said:


> had a event monitor on , cardio doc said they were pac"s doc said dont worry. i asked him why did they just start out of the blue. his responce was a thyroid issue, endo doc said its not a thyroid issue i realllllllllllllllly confused:confused0064:


I would change doctors. You don't have to have an endo for this. All you need is someone (any doctor) who cares about you, who understands the thyroid and is willing to think outside of the box.

My veterinarian knows more than these guys; I kid you not!

To keep your TSH that high for that length of time is just absolutely unconscienable.

And I sure would like for you to get a ferritin test. Low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement and does in fact cause palps.


----------

